# My Hot room to be!



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been onto my local council to double check with the idea of an outside hot room, and they said that its fine which is great!!

basically i have a drum room that is fully insulated and heated with electrics etc. (the room itself is near enough empty)

its a great room as it keeps a good temperature all year round, i am currently designing a double door system that will be an all glass area.
in this part of the room i will have a wall section where all the necessary hooks, gloves etc are stored.
the all glass design is so that you can see if a snake has escaped or not.

in the room itself it has a second area with a second set of equipment is then kept. 
every vivarium will be built in to the room so that it fits perfectly so there wont be any gaps etc at the sides or the back. this is incase a snake escapes it makes it much more easier to find.

right for the animals each viv will be built so that it has a full glass panel at the front like a double glazed window but made as a door to each tank.
then behind this will be glass sliding doors so it helps to ensure escape will be very unlikely.

i am also installing CCTV systems outside the room and also inside.

the species i am hoping to be keeping are, eyelash vipers, waglers pit vipers, western diamond back rattlers and also mexican beaded lizards.

so what do you think of this room?
it will be a few weeks before work starts as i am currently in the middle of drawing up all the necessary designs etc.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds great. 

One thing I'd do is to install a sink with hot & cold running water. Not necessary but would make life easier.

Good luck.


----------



## bonbons (Dec 9, 2009)

Dont 4get tha warning signs on both doors


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

jasper1 said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> One thing I'd do is to install a sink with hot & cold running water. Not necessary but would make life easier.
> 
> Good luck.


 
I was about to say that you have everything but the Kitchen Sink!...but...Oh ok! You have everything! Nice one, would be interesting to see pictures of the room while it's being built and when it's finished.  Good luck.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> I was about to say that you have everything but the Kitchen Sink!...but...Oh ok! You have everything! Nice one, would be interesting to see pictures of the room while it's being built and when it's finished.  Good luck.


in the room currently i have a kitchen work desk where i had a computer and i am trying to work out if i am able to fit a sink in it lol.
i would want one of them big stainless steel sinks tho.

i no about the signs etc but they will be the last thing to go up lol.

once designing etc has finished then i shall take pics of the whole project.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

DRD said:


> in the room currently i have a kitchen work desk where i had a computer and i am trying to work out if i am able to fit a sink in it lol.
> i would want one of them big stainless steel sinks tho.
> 
> i no about the signs etc but they will be the last thing to go up lol.
> ...


 
LOL!

Cool, but don't post pictures of your design though....only the actual room

You had to work for it, so why should others steal your plan? :2thumb:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> LOL!
> 
> Cool, but don't post pictures of your design though....only the actual room
> 
> You had to work for it, so why should others steal your plan? :2thumb:


yeah i wouldnt be able to get the designs on the comp anyway, as im doing it all by pencil and paper and cant scan it to the comp.

its gunna take alot of work just to get the degins finished but its bl**dy worth it!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

regards the sink mate it wasnt required for my inspection but when i eventually expand i will be installing one. my room is away from my house with no drainage for me to tap into so i have bought a "saniflo" which will pump the waste water from the sink to the drain at the back of my house there not cheap but will make installation a lot easyer. also for hot water i have got a galaxy aqua xl oversink water heater


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

A couple of other things you might want to consider:
Telephone.
Back up lighting.
Wall mounted rechargeable torch.
Intercom so other members of your family can contact you?
Lockable dustbin (or similar) to secure snakes while cleaning cages.
A table that can fold flat against a wall to save space when not in use.
Internet access.
As regards the suggestion that someone might steal your plans, everyone’s room size & layout is different so your plans are not going to be much use to most people.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

PDR said:


> A couple of other things you might want to consider:
> Telephone.
> Back up lighting.
> Wall mounted rechargeable torch.
> ...


 
Thats actually very good to know. : victory:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

good communication is essential, however the last thing you want is a phone going off when concentrating so I find a mobile on silent the answer.
Also emergency lighting needs to be run off a back up generator or you can go for the fire exit types (which have a back up Battery in them ).


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

To add further to PDR
back up lighting in my room is supplied via the stand alone battery touch type LED 
i always have my mobile phone with me just in case
tools wise your going to need hooks af sizes relevent to the Sp you are going to keep a jigger/pinner or two tongs feeding forceps etc all the usual stuff also you usually need tubes for safely doing any checks of the snake these were a requirement when my vet inspected
also he required a lockable transport box for moving animals to the vets.
i also have a hook outside the door just in case
you will also need a broad spectrum ant bacterial cleaner like Virkon or Trigene
you will also need a clearly marked waste bin
Also bite protocols and specimen records
I know we may be teaching you to suck eggs but best to cover all eventualities but its allways the little things you forget 
as i have recently renewed my licence i have half a mind to post my inspection report to show what a vet looks for which may help those who are thinking of applying
I have had a DWAL before but still needed to sort out 6 very minor points before the LA issued my licence


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

That vets inspection report would make interesting reading.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Your hot room plans sound great mate, hope all goes to plan. :2thumb:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! I've *GOT* to see this!!

  

Wheres these pics then..?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> To add further to PDR
> back up lighting in my room is supplied via the stand alone battery touch type LED
> i always have my mobile phone with me just in case
> tools wise your going to need hooks af sizes relevent to the Sp you are going to keep a jigger/pinner or two tongs feeding forceps etc all the usual stuff also you usually need tubes for safely doing any checks of the snake these were a requirement when my vet inspected
> ...


As it used to be a drum room i already have computer out there with internet access which is very handy as i used to record work with my old band.
also got a telephone out there but i can change the tone so that it wont be a bother lol.
tool wise and equipment i have everything i need and have 3 of each lol just to be sure.
As i said in the double door system i will have a shelf or somthing similar to keep a second set of tools. along with the set that is in the room already.

already ahead of you where virkon and trigene is concerned lol got to big containers full so i wont run out any time soon.

waste bin wise i have a big plastic bin with a lid on like on of those that can be brought from any garden centre.

protocals in case of a bite i am working on along with specimen records, once i have decided for sure what species i am going to keep will make it much easier.

i have also got back up generators, i have got some for back up in my reptile room already incase of a powercut etc and will have the same for my hot room.

and finally thank you so much for your concern and valued informative points.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

PDR said:


> A couple of other things you might want to consider:
> Telephone.
> Back up lighting.
> Wall mounted rechargeable torch.
> ...


thank you for the valued information.

i have got all of the above sorted but for the intercom what would you suggest to be the best?

cheers


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

DRD said:


> thank you for the valued information.
> 
> i have got all of the above sorted but for the intercom what would you suggest to be the best?
> 
> cheers


iv used a set of cordless telephones which ave a built in intercom facility, kills two birds with one stone lol, handy when my tea is ready!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

DRD said:


> thank you for the valued information.
> 
> i have got all of the above sorted but for the intercom what would you suggest to be the best?
> 
> cheers


how about walkie talkies? fairly cheap, and would allow for easy contact between you and your house?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

trw said:


> how about walkie talkies? fairly cheap, and would allow for easy contact between you and your house?


good point lol


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Just a quick one..I was just thinking...

What about a marker pen thats hung up? If the worst happens, then its wise to mark the bite site for hospital swabs. Always good to have a pen handy for labelling aswell etc. Thats just what popped into my head...Sorry if I am interupting anybody.


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds great, can`t wait for the pictures


----------

